# Breeding silkies



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

I have recently got 3 white silkies hens a a white silky roo. I also have a gray silky. What color will I get if I breed the gray and white?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Great big question mark on what colors would hatch. White has a ton of color genetics that you can't see and unless another white is used in breeding you will see those other colors.


----------

